# Recently moved... Re-scape!



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey all. Finally, my 75g Malawi tank is fully scaped after a cross-town move. Thought I'd share the results... Also, feel free to ask any questions about moving aquariums. All 5 of my tanks made the move safely! I don't recommend it to anyone. Hah.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

The wood just in their for looks or are you keeping plecos with your mbuna?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Just for looks. It's not even proper driftwood. It came with a used tank I bought and it had been taking up space in my "fish stuff" cabinet for the past year... It needs that whole pile of rocks to keep from floating..

I do have 3 synodontis lucipinnis hiding in the shadows, as far as catfish go..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Tank looks great!Thanks for sharing,and yea,ain't moving fun with fish?


----------



## graybot (Apr 24, 2011)

Sure is. Especially when moving to a 3rd/4th floor walk up! It wasn't a planned or expected move, so I was lucky to be able to keep them all.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow!I still remember getting my first 6' 100g up to the second floor(28 years ago)!I've gone as far as to install 2 sets of french doors on the back of my house for ease.3, 4 floors!Holy congratulations!Hope you hang in there a while!


----------

